# B14 Fog Light Rewire???



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i searched the forum and found something.. but doesnt apply to sentras.. im about to just try it myself and just go by what i do know about wiring and see if i can do this if i dont get help elsewhere.. ok heres the deal.. 
i know that the fog lights only come on when the headlights are on.. i want to relocated the hot wire from the headlights to the parking lights.. if this is how it is done.. (if you know what im talking about).. now IF this is how it is done.. then also.. im i gonna put too much current through the parking lights fuse.. and is it gonna blow constantly.. if you know of a better way.. or have seen it posted somewhere, please let me know.. also.. im gonna go back to that maxima rewire fog light thread and maybe go by something like what they mention.. anyhelp would be great to me.. and would help anyone else whom has thought about this small mod.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ok, been there done that.. im searching for my thread now..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43645&highlight=rewire

1: your relay box, take off the cover
2: you have the foglight relay... dissconnect it from your relay box
3: remove the 2 or 3 bolts holding the box in, and remove the relay box
4: turn box upside down, find your pink w/blue stripped wire, (it should be the + for the relay on the foglights)
5: cut this wire in half, the half that is connected to the relay, connect a 3-4' wire to the wire still attached to the relay. Cover with electric tape, and make sure the connection is tight
6: cover the other cut wire with electric tape
7: re-assemble relay box, and install relay box back in (dont install relay though)
8: remove yoru turn signal/parking lamp
9: take out the socket, and test which wire is + for the parking lamp
10: SPLICE not cut the wire with the other end of the wire in step 5 (Solder, wrap, shrink, whatever your preffered method is)
11: wrap up the parking light wire in electric tape where you spliced.. we dont want any shortages..
12: double check your foglight bulbs, to make ABSOLUTLY SURE THAT THE ground isnt touching positive.. i blew 14 fuses with this mistake..
13: install parking light, and tuck everything away, making it look stock
14: install relay back into relay box.
15: turn on parking light, and test foglight
16: enjoy

(i hope this helps ya


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

That sounds right. Apparently it works for Chuck with no ill effects. I know this has also been documented on SE-R.net. Otherwise go with Chuck's procedure. I also intend to do this when it gets warmer outside.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice job Chuck! My kind of man! Most people don't have a clue as to how to do this kind of stuff the right way. Although I'd like to offer another method, a little different than Chuck did, simply because I like to keep splices inside the car if at all possible. I'd pull the lighting switch out and find the pink wire with a blue stripe, and disconnect it from the switch position it's in. Then move it to the position where the red with a blue stripe wire is. You can just tap the wire and connect it that way, or solder the wire onto the contact. I think this would be easier, requires less work, materials, and won't be as prone to corrosion.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I try not to hate as much as possible.. ive been banned 3 times.. or so.. and im just trying to give back from everythiung i learned, i love newbs, lazy non searchers, people who can barely type english, people who dont know what the hell htere talking about.. etc etc... i hate no one


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Chuck said:


> i love newbs, lazy non searchers, people who can barely type english, people who dont know what the hell htere talking about.. etc etc... i hate no one


i sure hope that wasnt directed towards me by the way...... 

i only asked this becuase i searched this and a few other forums and didnt find anything.. i dont visit ser.net

and also because i was thinking maybe you could just cut the hot wire goin to the headlights relay and attach a switch to that wire and then the circut would be open or closed depending on the position of the switch.. but apparently i shouldnt do that for some reason.. thanks.. its gettin warmer now.. so ill try your method.. Travis


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

like i asked in my thread about hooking neons up to the fog light switch (which has no purpose, cuz i have no stock fogs), so the neons come on when i have the fog light switch in the on position (and go off when i switch it off position) with just the parkin lights on, can i do that considering my 200sx never came with stock fog lights?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

speedricer said:


> like i asked in my thread about hooking neons up to the fog light switch (which has no purpose, cuz i have no stock fogs), so the neons come on when i have the fog light switch in the on position (and go off when i switch it off position) with just the parkin lights on, can i do that considering my 200sx never came with stock fog lights?


Dude! Go back and read my reply... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=50435


I think it's possible :fluffy:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well.. this wasnt intended for the b14 sentra thats for sure.... 
maybe the 200sx.. heres why... 

the ser.net site even says in the post that the fogs only work with the low beams before this.. well.. my car. the fogs work on low and high beam.. 
but i know it would still work when done.. 

#2.. i went to work on it.. before i read that.. and found out that the only way that relay box is comming out.. is if i remove every single last relay in that box.. becasue in the 99 sentra the Power Steering Resevior is over the top of this relay box kinda.. and will NOT pull off easliy.. so i cant just remove or move the fluid supply to get the box outta there.. its in there.. jamned in between things.. ALSO.. there are two blue with pink wires.. from what i can see .. so i can NOT do it this way.. i could try the other way that was mentioned.. so .. how do i get to the wires from the switch.. in through the steering colum? do i need to remove the covers over and under the steering wheel or in the colum itself.. any pics.. and.. 
(getting sick of me yet)- is there pics of which female connetor is the + that we are supposed to be messin with.. i see the diagrahm on the relay.. but do not follow the open closed circut that is goin on.. and i cant find my Haynes manual.. but lookin at the relay readin it. which one is the one that i connect to the parking lamp.. is it the one to the North, the South, the East, or the West.. or 12 o clock, 3, 6, or 9. ill rig it up anotherway.. using an ugly method.. but ill hide it when done.. lol.. Travis


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Advice for anyone doing electrical work: Go take Physics...
Ever since I went over the electrical unit in my AP Physics class I've been an absolute wiz... rewiring everything in my car to giving advice to those who aren't enlightened. I'm not trying to bost at all, but just suggesting that everyone read a little into the physics of electricity. I had actually installed switches to easily control anything neon in my car. (lot of cops here...) I'll post pics of them soon on my CarDomain page.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

damn it.. i was hoping someone had a picture for me.... Travis


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The diagram on the relay should have a symbol like this /\/\/\ with numbers on either side, so something similar to 1 ---/\/\/\--- 2 This is the relay coil, which is an electromagnet that opens and closes the switch inside the relay. So one side of that coil will have power go to it and the other side will go to ground when the relay is operated. The fog light switch grounds the relay coil (green/orange wire) and the lighting switch sends power to that relay (pink/blue wire). The reason the foglights only work when the headlights are on is because of where that pink/blue wire is connected at the lighting switch. If you move the wire to the red/blue wire on the switch, which operates the running lights, then you can have your foglamps on when just the running lights are on, or as well as when the headlights are on. I'd find the wire harness for the lighting switch, probably in the steering column, so yes, you'd need to remove covers. Then make your changes there.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok I just printed this info up and tried it outside just now... um.. so yeah, the pink/with blue stripe wire.. if thats connected to a hot source then the fogs should come on right? I connected the pink/blue stripe wire to a hot source and nothing happened? i heard it spark, got excited and went to look at my fogs.. but, nothing. Everything was still normal. The fogs would only come on when I turned the headlamps on still. ok scratch that idea, Im just gonna connect the one relay end to the parking lights hot wire.. BUT, I need to know exactly which one to tap into.. which # do I need to tap into.. is it one of the coil ends? Or, one of the other 2? 1,2,3,or 4? HELP! lol.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh sorry, one more thing.,... I cant just flip over the relay box.. the box is trapped inside. The resevior that holds power steering fluid. well Its not gonna come out because the opening to let the box out has that resevior there and its not gonna clear. This is why im askin the relay end I should tap into with the hot.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> That sounds right. Apparently it works for Chuck with no ill effects. I know this has also been documented on SE-R.net. Otherwise go with Chuck's procedure. I also intend to do this when it gets warmer outside.



I've had my 200 fogs setup like this since the car was new in 98... never had any problem with it.. Don't remember having to remove the entire relay box...but then again, it was a long time ago...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LMAO!!!!! Mike that is the funniest signature ive ever seen in my entire life!!!! I love it. 

Now... that makes me happier after I went outside to try and splice a hot to my pink with blue stripe.. guess what.. ITS NOT what goes to the fogs.. its the hot that goes to the headlights.. so the Pink with Blue wire is NOT the wire to tap into on my car to get the fogs to work.. the only thing this did was give me a spliced wire goin to my headlamps now.. uhhhhhg. all I want is to turn the switch on my fogs.. and make the fogs come on.. WITHOUT the headlamps.. is it really so tough.. Im about to run a toggle switch from one end of this pink with blue wire to the other end of this pink with blue wire.. and ghetto rig a switch to turn my headlamps on and off.. if i cant get it to work the right way soon here.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll check the wire color for you this evening... I would think the 99 Sentra and 98 200 would be the same....can't remember off the top of my head.. like I said that was a looong time ago.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah see.. this is whats so weird.... I look in my steering column, and I see the pink with blue wire. BUT, I do NOT see a red and blue wire anywhere??? I thought well, ill just attach this pink and blue to my battery and see what I get.. Nothing. just a little spark when I touched the pink to my hotwire. The switch was on by the way. Now, I decided to use the pink/blue by my relay to see if when I connect that with the hot with the switch in on possition.. maybe it will turn on the fogs.. Nope, when i did this.. it turned on the headlights.. maybe something changed from 98-99 or maybe the sentras are totally wired different, or maybe my car is all fucked up with its wiring.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

wow.. I cant believe I still cant get a simple mod like this done like you guys have!... Ok.. here is the update of my cars wiring... 

I decided, to just forget splicing into wires, becasue they are all not the right ones anyways. Like I mentioned, if I was to splice into the wire that people mention, all it does is turn my headlamps on and off for somereason. So, I was just gonna tap into the relay itself. I ran a wire into one of the end tabs, I tried different ones and then after fuses I finally found one of the four that actually turn the relay switch on and off for the fogs.. BUT.. whats this??? My passenger side headlamp is always on. With the fogs, the one headlamp comes on.... whats this all about????


----------

